# Re-asking my question.........



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm re-asking my question about chisle finishing. mabe better! What are the favorite tools for putting the final finish on the bottom and inside a typical bowl? I'm new and having trouble with grooves and tearout prior to sanding. Is there a pressure issue or is prefinishing oil or something like that an aid? Thanks, Joe:cray:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe most times on my final pass or two I will put some lacquer or spritz the wood water. It will raise the grain and then use a freshly sharpened gouge to take the finishing couple of cuts. You can also so the above and then use a big scraper at a 45 deg angle and take a final couple of cuts. Right now I use Easy Wood Tool Ci0 finisher to make the final cuts. It leaves the inside smooth as can be. Most times I can start sanding at 120 to 150 grit with the gouge or scraper and 180 grit with the Ci0.


----------



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Bernie...This particular bowl that I am whining about is extremely dry I beieve. The water for grain raise sounds like something to try on it. I have found out right away that trying to sand out the grooves simply makes smooth grooves!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe most of my bowls are utility bowls so I use Mike Mahoney's walnut oil. So before I take my final cuts I will rub some walnut oil on the end grain and then take my final cuts. I will take a spray bottle with water and spritz it also. Give it a try Joe. I think you will find it will help smoothing the endgrain.


----------



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

Tx Bernie! Went through your uploads........Very Nice indeed. J


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Joe. Just thought I would throw out a couple of things that have helped me especially with dry wood and problem endgrain. Not a expert by any means but try to help where I can. Post your bowl when you get it finished. I surely would like to see it.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Wooded: sharpen your tools..tear out is from dull tools...read & watch videos to see how tool is presented..all this will help...


----------



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Gal Ill work on both things!


----------



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

Can't seem to post photos as yet Bernie. Will post my first bowls when policy allows. maybe I just don't know how.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh shoot Joe I didn't see your posts. You have to have 10 to be able to post pic's. Will be anxious to see it.


----------

